# Male betta and habrosus Corydoras ?



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon with 8 habrosus Corydoras, 2 otocinclus, 2 horned nerite snails, 2 assassin snails, 2 Zebra nerite snails and would like to add more fish to help give the plants the nutrients needed. The plants are doing fine, growing but some of the water sprite hasn't grown in size at all or new shoots where as other water sprite plants have plenty of new growth, the anubias is also growing well, other than that I have 3 Moss balls. I'll attach a picture.

Anyways I love betta's for their personality and in the past have kept then with albino and panda corries with no issues but going on aqua advisor it says habrosus Corydoras and make betta are not recommended. I'm confused. I'd like a betta but I don't have my habrosus to be harmed or harassed


----------



## kelpiemonster (Apr 9, 2016)

Bettas can have different personalities - thus, some can be more aggressive than others. So adding a Betta with those fish could be a hit and miss. Bettas and corys are usually a good mix but some Bettas don't like corys. If you're really into getting a Betta I would suggest getting at least a 1-gallon tank for him in case he turns out to be aggressive towards your corys. If he's not aggressive, that's great!
If you don't want to take such a risk I suggest adding tetras. Neon tetras and glowlights would be a good fit, or even some danios/zebrafish. Best not to add too many, I would say a max of 5 since your tank is already pretty much full (1 inch per gallon rule).


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

The 1"/gal rule is so outdated and inaccurate it's not even a rule at all. Please don't add danios. They are very active fish and needs a larger tank to explore. Side note on your current stock: otos need a group of six to feel secure, and they're poop machines. In that number, their minimum tank size is 20g. Might want to return your current ones.

As for Betta, most Betta-cory habrosus setups work out. I think these fish make a great blend since one mostly stays on top and the other mostly stays on the bottom and middle


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What a beautiful tank!

You shouldn't have any problem with your Habrosus and Betta. I have Habrosus in all of my Betta-based community tanks and absolutely no issues. I agree with Olivia about Danio; too zippy and definitely need more of a footprint than a 10 gallon provides. Neon are also nippy and do better in at least a 30" long footprint. While Oto do best with a minimum of six because they are a shoaling fish I do not find them "poop machines" any more than any other Nano/Micro fish.

Along with Oto, Habrosus, Pygmy and Hastus Cory I find the best community fish with Betta are Chili Rasbora, Sundadanio axelrodi, Ember Tetra and Celestial Pearl Danio, Endlers Livebearers and male Fancy Guppies. They are not the fin nippers than so many others; especially Tetra.


----------



## kelpiemonster (Apr 9, 2016)

That is true, it's more of a guideline but it's a good thing to keep in mind to prevent overstocking (I read a lot of old-school aquarium books when I was young). Too many fish in too small an aquarium can lead to high levels in the nitrates/nitrites. And yah the Danio thing...Thanks for mentioning that Olivia. They can live in a 10 gallon but because of their hyper behaviour a bigger one is better (I have 9 currently in my 33 gallon). The tetras should be okay, I've kept them in an even smaller tank with other fish and they've lived for many years in that tank.


----------



## F3RapalaAngler (Jun 24, 2014)

The otocinclus are there to eat brown algae. I got the only 2 at the store too. They trend to school with my habrosus


----------

